# Ott vs TTF to what advantage other than personal preference



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have only shot TTF, so I am clueless about Ott. Would appreciate any pros or con information. I just would like to do the best of my ability. I enjoy slingshots as much or more than any other target shooting I do. Other than improved materials and design variations you have no scopes or lasers to aim. Mr Ruffus Hussey proved that. The basic simplicity is what drew me to slingshots, put in my glove box and away I go. I love target shooting with my rifles, but due to shortage of ammo it has became more costly. Not as satisfying hitting a target with a several hundred dollar scope as it is with a slingshot. Also the genuine commradery is a big plus. I know ther are no dumb questions, but I also know everyone is so busy these days. Thank you for answering my off the wall questions.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

hello, I have always shoot OTT and now I am trying TTF, for me OTT is more of insinctive shooting but you can also aim as good as TTF, I love shooting moving targets with my OTT slingshots

TTF for me is a aiming shooting style and also very accurate.

SSPT...


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I use the 1 line aiming system when shooting both styles just a little more accurate with the ttf subconscious I worry about the hand slap with Ott causes me to disturb my shot a little


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks I haven't shot any moving targets yet. Did get a ground squirrel, but he was sitting still


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Handslap and size of frame mostly


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I also dont hunt allot, but sometimes I like to trow cans and try to it them in the air or pingpong balls and with that kind of targets you normaly have no time to aim so I like to shoot OTT completely instinctive, for TTF i also use 1 line aiming system like Oneproudmeximan.

I agree with squirrel squasher, a OTT slingshot could be much smaller than a TTF, and with OTT I always flip the slingshot to avoid handslaps.

SSPT...

.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21012-ott-vs-ttf/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21271-ott-or-ttf-and-why/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14222-over-the-top-vs-through-the-fork/


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I just started trying to shoot ttf but get fork hits a lot maybe gap isn't wide enough between the forks idk and maybe I just need a good ttf shooter


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

OTT (instinctive shotting) accuracy taken to a different level:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I shoot ott mostly but I like to switch it up a lot. Like taking multiple guns to a range to play


----------

